# Some tank photos



## fortyneck (Jan 24, 2020)

Fine looking tanks sir!


----------



## HairyNoseWombat (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you fellow low tech aquarist. AS you may have noticed I prefer my tanks almost overgrown, I also generally do not bother with fertilizer other than fish poo and decaying plant matter, I never vacuum the substrate basically its impossible because of the plants I just change water and feed my live stock, I let nature take care of the rest.


----------

